# Cutting a glass lid?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to have a piece of glass cut to serve as a partial lid for a tank. The piece will be about 16 x 20 inches.

 How thick a piece should I use? 

Is there a best way to grind the edges so they aren't too sharp?

 I want to put a handle on top to slide the glass from side to side. (This isn't to lift it by, just to slide it, so strength is not an issue..) Will Super Glue be permanent and non-toxic?t


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats small enough that 1/4 should be fine.. heck i have used glass out of picture frames on some of my tanks.. If you want to have a "handless less " handle you could always just drill some finger holes to lift it up. and yes you can sand the edge to get rid of sharp edges


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're ever in Abby swing by and I'll make you a sanded lid with a handle


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi - I do the same thing with my tanks. You can get plate glass at any glass place (Crystal Glass or whatever) - I think mine is 5mm thick - they will sand off the sharp edges for you, for free. You should call first and if you are lucky you can get a good price because they have a scrap for you.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah ditto, I went to crystal glass with some glass from my garage and they cut me two piece top to fit a bowfront for shop cost (under 20 bucks). Used clear silicone to put on a little tab handle


----------

